# Buttkicker agent in Australia



## norpus (Oct 11, 2006)

Hi Can you tell me where/who the Buttkicker distributor/dealer in Australia would be, preferably in Melbourne?
Thanks


----------



## RSH (Jul 28, 2006)

Norpus,

I have no idea where and whether the Buttkicker has a distributor in Australia. 

Shoot them an email, I am sure they will tell you.

Here is their Contact Us page: http://www.thebuttkicker.com/contact_home.html


----------



## norpus (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks, have emailed


----------

